

IE team sends a cake to Mozilla team for Firefox ship - timr
http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2008/06/17/the-cake-is-a-lie-ie-team-bakes-a-treat-for-mozilla

======
timcederman
If anyone from Mozilla reads Hacker News, I'm just upstairs (our games room is
apparently directly above your main area). Can I please come get some cake if
there's any left? :)

